# Hobby heading for Orkney, have you been ?   ....



## Pretenama (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi happy campers...

heading off for the Orkney Islands at the weekend planning on island hopping just wondered if anyone had experienced the Orkney's in a motorhome and could offer any recommendations for wild camping spots or 'must do's' during our trip.

Also planning to stop at Arsaig & Gailoch on route too

:banana:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Orkneys*



Pretenama said:


> Hi happy campers...
> 
> heading off for the Orkney Islands at the weekend planning on island hopping just wondered if anyone had experienced the Orkney's in a motorhome and could offer any recommendations for wild camping spots or 'must do's' during our trip.
> 
> ...


 
hi there, yes we were there earlier this year, great place then but dont know about this time of year, dark nights, cold,  anyway I'm sure you will enjoy your trip you should check out the other post and in particular contact "brandyman" he's really helpful and both he and his wife are really nice people and they have posted on here loads of wild camping sites.
have a good time and a safe trip.

tranivanman:wave:


----------



## Brandyman (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretenama said:


> Hi happy campers...
> 
> heading off for the Orkney Islands at the weekend planning on island hopping just wondered if anyone had experienced the Orkney's in a motorhome and could offer any recommendations for wild camping spots or 'must do's' during our trip.
> 
> ...



A little help from brandyman


brandyman                                      ORKNEY ISLANDS 
Hi there any one wanting to come to Orkney 
If you are coming on the A9 once you approach INVERNESS fuel up before you go any further fuel starts to get a little bit dearer after INVERNESS take the A96 ABERDEEN Road TESCO fuel We have stoped overnight in the car park many times come back onto A9 heading north
Another fuel stop ALNESS MORRISONS best fuel up before you cross over to ORKNEY TESCO WICK cheapest in the highlands  there are a few garages in ORKNEY that have gas/ diesel/petrol also calor gas  You can cross over on      NorthLink Ferries - travel to the Orkney and Shetland Islands. Book a Car and Passenger Ferry to Orkney and Shetland - OFFICIAL SITE    croossing time  1 1/2 hrs meals on board good boat in all weather
the other one     Pentland Ferries - Official site of Orkney car ferry - Crossing the Pentland Firth in one hour    new catamaran  St Margarets Hope sometimes you have to revers on 1hr crossing, new boat .
There is a saying in Orkney that there is a beach for every one enjoy your stay.
                         WILD CAMPING ORKNEY
This is just a guide most places I have stopped over my self ! other places touring vans from all over
have stopped, the local people are very friendly and willing to help  this is a thing about Orkney  very friendly..

                                        Camping and Hostels in Orkney

Camping in Orkney can be a very rewarding experience, many campsites are near the shoreline and offer stunning views. 

Ness Point
Stromness   
Tel: 
Open: May To September
   Pitches: 90

 =========


Birsay Outdoor Centre Campsite   
Birsay
Birsay   
Tel: 01856 873535 
Open: April To October


Pitches: 20

========


Rufford
Burray  
Tel: 01856 731329


Pitches: 2
==========



Eviedale Cottages And Campsite   
Eviedale Centre
Evie  
Tel: 01856 751270
Open: April To September


Pitches: 10

============ 


Rackwick Outdoor Centre   
Rackwick 
Hoy   
Tel: 01856 873535
Open: April To September

====================


Ayres Rock Hostel And Camp Site   
Ayre
Isle Of Sanday   
Tel: 01857 600410
Open: Open All Year



Pitches: 9

==================


Pickaquoy Caravan And Camping Site   
Pickaquoy Road
Kirkwall   
Tel: 01856 879900
Open: April To October


Pitches: 81

=======================

Deerness Caravan And Camp Site   
Deerness
Mainland   
Tel: 01856 741317
Open: Open All Year


Pitches: 20
===================


Wheems Organic Farm Bothy And Campsite   
Eastside
South Ronaldsay   
Tel: 01856 831 556
Open: April To October


Pitches: 12

===========================


Pool Farmhouse Certificated Location   
Grimness, St Margarets Hope
South Ronaldsay   
Tel: 01856 831700
Open: Open All Year



Pitches: 5 Caravan Club Only

============================== 

The Barn Hostel And Campsite   
Chalmersquoy
Westray   
Tel: 01857 677214
Open: Open All Year
=================
                                       WILD CAMPING IN ORKNEY

South Ronaldsay      Sands wright     toilets Hot/cold water disabled toilets has tap inside drinking water Watch out for orange van,    Cleaner will give you water.

Olad sumit camping in car park near road not to noisy quite at night

Burick good for camping toilets water at pier
Near toumb eagles.

Watch out for Moat museom worth visit he may give you pint home made beer there is toilets here
ask him if you can stay the night real old timer loads knowledge of the area.

Just before the first (4th) causeway on your left side look for house wirh red roof (jimmy Woods) will give you water also show you where to dump water etc he also show you where to park free.Please ask at house  first.
Now when you cross to the other end of causway there are toilets hot cold also over night parking limited.

On the third causway (Burray) at the end there is also parking over night lovely beach good walking .
If you go into Burray Vilage the Sands Hotel has large car park at rear off Hotel where you can wild camp, Meals are exelent not expencive please ask first. in front off hotle at pier there are toilets also water on pier.

Next you come to no1(lamb Holm) causeway Italian Chaple worth visit wild camped here.
On your way in you passed Orkney Company worth trying friendly may well
 offer you a we taste makes a good night cap.

Now come across the 1st Causeway head left St Marys Village toilets at pier also water. Now go through Village to the other end you will see signs for BB watch out for road at the corner go left rough road not tarred go down to end 500yds good over night. nice walk here St Marys walk.

                                                   NOW OVER TO DEERNESS


 On your way out to deerness you will come across toilets at Dingieshowe toilets (fair) 



Deerness Caravan And Camp Site  there is a long water hose at side of building near toilets before use.
I would phone and ask.Tel: 01856 741317

New Ark bay sandy bay car park also parking on sand lovely view no toilets.

The Gloup parking there is a small museum with toilets hot cold nice for wild camping.

Crossover to Tankerness you will pass Mine How burial chamber.
Further along Shelia Fleet jewellry well worth visit recomend you have tour watch how jewellry
made the guid we had spoke very clear and slow also answered  questions.

                                           Then on into Kirkwall
We have Inganess bay nice place. 
No good at week ends to many kids.

Now in KIRKWALL there car park at the Harbour vans often park here also at the other side (Ayre Hotel) across the road car park in front ideal place to stop for evening out.
Scapa beach there are often vans stoped over night worth a look'.

Weyland bay/ Craigie field just out side Kirkwall from harbour  follow road along coast 10 min walk from town..

Out to Orphier head for Houton loads parking. 
watter tap at back of booking office.Toilets further along.


                     NOW HEAD FOR STROMNESS

Camp site Ness Point Stromness council owned In the past it was posible to empty out and get fresh water the warden is only part time.
 Head out of site take first left past golf coars follow road very narrow you wil come to parking place (old gun instalation) head further out large parking you can watch boats coming and going.good over night n toilets.
Now leave this place head back on to main road turn left watch for signs saying cemetry or Warbeth follow this road down as far cemetry ( watch out for toilets)  turn right at sign warebeth
now this is a lovely to spend few nights watch boats come and go.
Use toilets at cemetry hot cold and disabled .

                                    NOW WE HEAD FOR BIRSAY

Yesnaby high cliffs good views wildcamping posible,  No toilets (please dont use old shelters for toilets).
Then its off to Marwick bay nice spot for wild camping you can lie in bed and listen to the sea talk Ideal for walkers to Kitchenors memorial
No toilets here .
Now on to Brough Birsay on the way to the Brough you wil come across Barony Mill stop and go in ask for Brian if you need water he will help you out once you are ready to go turn left follow road at T junction turn left  you will see the Brough head down road at the castle you can turn left into Vilage toilets we shop petrol gass. Leave here turn left at road you came in there you have it loads places o overnight keep going out to the end of road you can also overnight here Remember rubber boots you will need them if you miss the tide when you walk across to brough. good area for walking.


                         NOW WE HEAD FOR WE VILLAGE EVE

On the way leaving for Eve come out from the Broug  head straight up road dont leave road.
You will have to bare left aprox 4mls heading for Eve watch for signs you will see wind mills in the distance BURGHER HILL nice views at top good over night spot no toilets
Then you come into Eve village just past shop on your left watch for signe P toilets turn down here. hot cold water in toilets Disable also anothetr over night stop .
Now back up to main road turn left just yards down road on left small camp site.
Further along you will see sign on your left side Brough Gurness nice place people just pull in stop for nights at the far end you will find brough ancient village toilets in building.
once you come back to main road turn left head for Tingwell jetty boats leave here for Rousay/ Egilsay and wire another place to stop for nights water at wall on left near office/ toilets.
The toilets have showers for disabled very nice here.

                                              NOW FINSTOWN

The only place in finstown is  car park opposited cemetry also toilets here, Could be noisy at night alongside main  road. 
Heading towards kirkwall about 3mls out  finstown you will see on right grass mound behind them nice for willd camping at the entranc you will see sign table bench, There no toilets here.


                                             HEAD FOR STENNES
Now in Stennes watch for signs for ring Brodgar parking'
also go to StandingStones Sennes parking no toilets.


                     NOW WE ARE BACK IN KIRKWALL.
From Harbour take coast road twards Weyland Bay just a 10 minut walk from Kirkwall
often see vans  here in summer. No toilets.


                 HERE WE HAVE  INTERNET SITES TO HELP YOU

NorthLink Ferries - travel to the Orkney and Shetland Islands. Book a Car and Passenger Ferry to Orkney and Shetland - OFFICIAL SITE

Pentland Ferries - Official site of Orkney car ferry - Crossing the Pentland Firth in one hour

Welcome to Orkney Ferries - operating between Orkney mainland and 13 smaller islands

Getting to Orkney - Visit Orkney, The Official Site of the Orkney Tourist Board .THIS GUID  I WOULD RECOMEND AS A  MUST
YOU WILL BE ABLE TO LOOK AT MOST PLACES MENTIONED WHEN YOU OPEN OUT MAP DOUBLE CLICK ANY WHERE . ALSO ANY NAMES OF PLACES GUST PUT NAME IN GOOGLE SEARCH FOLOWED BY ORKNEY    ( ie ITALIAN CHAPLE ORKNEY)

I will be adding other sites in the Islands soon.
Toilets most toilers are very high standerd some just pass fair
most have DISABLED .


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretenama said:


> Hi happy campers...
> 
> heading off for the Orkney Islands at the weekend planning on island hopping just wondered if anyone had experienced the Orkney's in a motorhome and could offer any recommendations for wild camping spots or 'must do's' during our trip.
> 
> ...


 
It's worth bearing in mind that if you sign up as a full member, then you can download the POI database files with over 3,000 wild camping places listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland. This includes all the places that Brandyman has listed so helpfully.

The download allows you to browse the places online using Google Earth, and offline using Autoroute or Memory Map. You can also load all the places onto most makes of satnav to help you find wild camping POIs (Points of Interest).

Have an enjoyable trip 

Regards

Chris


----------

